# Iveco 35 weight Query



## 128017 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Guys
Hope this is in the right place to get some help, i am looking at an iveco 35 with a motorhome body on it which is plated at 3500kg which i take to be the maximum laden weight when on the road and which must not be exceeded, the problem is that it actually weighs in around 300kg heavier at 3800kg when almost empty of any essentials etc.

could anyone put me wise as to if the "plate" that is fitted is a legal requirement to be observed as this is a motorhome as opposed to a goods vehicle... confused before we even start

thanks for all info 

regards, Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The plated MGW is 3500kg no matter what it is registered as.

If there is no other plate i.e. from the converter, that superscedes this then that is the limit.

To explain: My Fiat X250 has a Fiat plate with a MGW of 3500kg and there is aalso a Trigano plate with the same limit. It is a paper excercise for me to get it uprated to 3850kg and I would then be issued with a new Trigano plate but the Fiat plate would not be replaced.


----------



## 128017 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Cheers*

that makes sense, thanks, i never thought to look for a second plate, will have a look and see if i can find one tomorrow, just couldn't understand why a motorhome manufacturer would build one over weight.

many thanks again, Keith


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Well we have an Iveco motorhome 35c13 or something like that and we are plated to 4.200kg.

So it maybe possible. But I am not technically minded.

Pat


----------



## 128017 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Cheers Pat*

This ones a 35C11 which i am informed stands for 3500kg and 110bhp
also informed that it is plated at 4200 also...which is what posed the question in the first place...just need to find the plate to confirm it before proceeding.
cheers, Keith


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

if it is 4200kg and your at 3800 now.. It only leaves 400kg..
Thats a poor payload to have to deal with !!!!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

KRW said:


> Hi Guys
> Hope this is in the right place to get some help, i am looking at an iveco 35 with a motorhome body on it which is plated at 3500kg which i take to be the maximum laden weight when on the road and which must not be exceeded, the problem is that it actually weighs in around 300kg heavier at 3800kg when almost empty of any essentials etc.
> 
> regards, Keith


Is the motorhome body a 'coachbuilt' body or the original 'van' body ( you have this in 'Panel Van Conversions' so I assume the later ).

Is it a professional conversion, or a 'self built' conversion?

Is the seller a dealer / trader, or is it a 'private' sale?

How do you know it actually weighs 3800kg? Weighbridge?

What is the weight stated on the V5C logsheet?

Does the V5C say it is a 'Motorcaravan'?

Sorry that these are questions, not answers, but may help us understand better what you are actually looking at and give you one or two other things to check.

btw my Autocruise which was uprated from 3500 to 4150 by the manufacturer as part of the conversion from a 'chassis cab' has the 'upgrade' plate fitted over the top of the original van plate, and so, in effect, replacing it.

Harvey


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

tonka said:


> if it is 4200kg and your at 3800 now.. It only leaves 400kg..
> Thats a poor payload to have to deal with !!!!


And it could be even worse. It's possible that you are much nearer to your rear axle limit than 400kg and distributing weight forward to give you your full payload is easier said than done.

JohnW


----------



## 128017 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Motorhome weight*

Good evening folks,

many thanks fo all the input so far

the V5C states revenue weight as being 3500kg gross and the body type as "specially fitted van", it started life as a professionally coach built motor home which was converted from new to a mobile "office" type unit having been kitted out with "office space" rather than seating and living accomodation but with the toilet,sink and shower area retained.

shall hopefully get to look for the correct weigh plate tomorrow

i gather from previous post that the V5C should possibly state Motor Home

is this post in the correct section of the forum

cheers again, Keith


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Motorhome weight*



KRW said:


> i gather from previous post that the V5C should possibly state Motor Home


The correct designation on the V5C against 'Body Type' for what we call a 'Motorhome' is 'Motor Caravan'.

Sounds like an interesting vehicle.

Harvey


----------



## 128017 (Sep 17, 2009)

*interesting Indeed*

Hi Harvey

It will be if ever i can get to the root of things.

Weight over weigh bridge with empty fuel tank and without a driver is now 3600kg, and still no sign of the 4.2kg plate that i am informed it has been issued with previously, currently chasing the present owner regards any paperwork that may have been received at the time of replating in an attempt to prove such.

could anyone tell me what would be the procedure to get this replated to around 4200gk if i have to start from scratch and if the "body type" will require amending on the V5C when eventually returned to use as "motor Caravan"

regards, Keith


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: interesting Indeed*



KRW said:


> Hi Harvey
> 
> It will be if ever i can get to the root of things.
> 
> ...


There is a company that specialises in 'replating' that is often mentioned on this topic: I think they are called 'SV Tech' but not too sure.

It would be worth you asking such a company for advice because as I understand it, some vehicles just need a 'replate' at a cost of some £200 or so and some need mechanical alterations such as heavy duty springs or air suspension etc. and some vehicles cannot be uprated at all.

You really need to know what the case is with this one before you buy it. If it has really been officially uprated then the V5C should reflect that and from what you say, it doesn't!

I think that I'd be 'walking away' but then I am am a pessimist 

Harvey


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

If you phone VOSA ( A commercial vehicle Testing Station ) if they feel helpful, they will tell you exactly for nothing what you need to do to uprate your vehicle .PS. I would not mention you could be running over weight, some of the these people can get a bit over enthusiastic or at least some are at the Ipswich testing station.


----------

